# THAT iso site?



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

First up, apologies if it's not to be discussed here but I figured this was the best place to ask (and not in the wiiu section.) 

Does anyone know whats happened to THAT iso site? Is it down/moved/ended?? All i get is a page saying the domain name has expired. Just wondering if it's not something more serious as i can't find anyone discussing it anywhere. Patience?!


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 9, 2019)

Yeah, it seems like it's dead. 3DS one is still up, though.

On the other hand though, Wii U CDN downloading still works and there are other warez sites.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

I was just on there yesterday. Odd.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Odd. It could've possibly been DMCA'd by Ninty since it linked to hosted Switch games as well as Wii U games.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

The best thing on that site to me (assuming it's really gone) was the Wii U injects. This one thread had hundreds of injects for Wii, GC, N64, DS, GBA, NES, Genesis and more. Built up a nice collection on my Wii U.


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jun 9, 2019)

If it's _that_ one, then this happened:


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe the site owners just let it expire because of server costs.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm hoping its obviously temporary and it hasn't been DMCA'd as maybe there would be announcement somewhere.... Maybe! Did wonder if it's just me as another error page appears stating page cannot be displayed please contact your service provider. Trust me, they won't know 

Regarding CDN dl'ing, I waz using Funkiiu however that seems to have ended and has stopped generating lists for me. I'll check the wiki here regarding others to try find a recent app unless anyone can suggest one?


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

Just use Wii U USB Helper with the reddit workaround. (google)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks man, checking that out now.

And yeah, I did consider the cost thing. Understandable if so!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

It's up for me


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> It's up for me



Are you talking about Funkii? Usb Helper? or that ISO site?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Are you talking about Funki? Usb Helper? or that ISO site?


that iso site


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

I wonder if you're talking about the same site. I still see this


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2019)

Given that the other sites are still up, the owners probably forgot to renew the domain and it will be up again soon. If not, bad luck. Wait for a new site to inevitably rise.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 9, 2019)

The one I go to is still up.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Yeah same error for me and also tried the handheld version which is still up as ceedee and leafeon34 says.
Oh well, thanks for confirming its not just me then!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 9, 2019)

We changed/redefined the rules a while back, you are allowed to name "that iso site", just don't post direct links to the site (or lmgtfy links ect)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks Joe. Can probably close this down then unless we get answer to post for others?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> We changed/redefined the rules a while back, you are allowed to name "that iso site", just don't post direct links to the site (or lmgtfy links ect)


So we can call the sites by there full name?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> So we can call the sites by there full name?


To my understanding, you can say WiiUiso and Pornhub but you can’t post direct links.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> To my understanding, you can say WiiUiso and Pornhub but you can’t post direct links.


okie dokie


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2019)

THAT iso site is up. The one for 3ds.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> THAT iso site is up. The one for 3ds.



We're talking about WiiUiso.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

Site is back.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Hmm, I'll keep checking it as I'm still getting page cannot be displayed error just now.
Good to see they're on it then!!


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 9, 2019)

Hrmm that's odd.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Strange, got it back on my PC (yay!) but not on mobile. I'll try deleting cookies and so forth but crisis averted!!
Thanks for the info @EmulateLife


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 9, 2019)

Lostbhoy said:


> cannot be displayed error just now.


Open a new instance of a web browser. E.g., Chrome to Internet Explorer. or F5?


----------

